

YC: Is anybody working on visual search problems? - plaggypig

I've been working on some novel technology (so far as a hobby) that would be useful for a visual web search service.<p>I have a few fun ideas of my own that I'll be applying it to, but I'd be interested in hearing from anybody that may be working on similar projects in a more serious manner than me - perhaps we could collaborate in some way..<p>- Andy.
======
manvsmachine
I'm just starting to look into image processing / search myself, don't really
know all that much about it yet. But I got in with some computer vision
research for the upcoming school year, so I'm hoping that will bring me up to
speed pretty quickly.

------
jganetsk
I worked on some visual search stuff.

<http://www.diamond.cs.cmu.edu/>

Then I dropped out of grad school.

------
schtog
I am working on image and videosearch, just getting started though.

Are you talking about that or more like robotics systems?

